# White Truffle Oil



## Jeekinz (May 24, 2007)

I have a bottle of this and can't seem to aquire the taste.  One drop will flavor an entree.  I received the bottle as a gift, could it be rancid?  It has a super potent flavor.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 24, 2007)

Where have you been keeping it?  I've had a bottle of it for well over a year & it still tastes great - but I keep it in the fridge.  Storage is everything with oils.

When you say "potent" - do you mean a strong truffle or mushroomy taste/aroma?  Rancid is pretty foul, easy to detect, & can also give you quite the upset stomach.


----------



## college_cook (May 24, 2007)

Personally, I can't stand the stuff.  Most people absolutely go nuts for truffles and truffle oil, because of the marvelous and "sexy" (so it has been called) flavor it imparts, and because it is so potent.  Chances are your oil is fine and you just dlnt like the stuff.  White truffle oil just isn't for me.  Reminds me of gasoline.  However, I have had the opportunity to try some Black Truffles, the real thing, and they are quite different from the white truffle oil.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 25, 2007)

college_cook said:
			
		

> Reminds me of gasoline.


 
(I have siphoned a few gas tanks in my day) It does leave that weird note in the back of your throat. I got the bottle in December, I leave it on the counter, away from direct sunlight with my other oils.

I absolutely love mushrooms...all kinds.  The more, the better.  I don't think the oil tastes like mushrooms or anything else.  Just nasty.


----------



## wysiwyg (Nov 6, 2007)

Jeekinz,
Check the bottle label for contents.  
According to the French, white truffle oil contains ONLY truffles and olive or safflower oil.
Perhaps you don't like it, or perhaps is just not the real thing. I believe American Test Kitchen did some testing on white truffle oil but I am not sure where to look for it.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 6, 2007)

A little does go a long way.  I keep mine in the fridge, I also think it has an expiration date on it.  I think it's either a love or hate thing with truffle oil.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 6, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> I think it's either a love or hate thing with truffle oil.


 

I absolutely agree.  I suspect you aren't thrilled with the taste of truffles.  They are strong and "earthy."

Rancid oils have a distinct rancid taste and it's pretty easy to tell that apart from the underlying flavor of an infused oil.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2007)

Although I have used white truffle oil in cooking I also cant get into the taste just too earthy for me but everyone else loves it.There are real truffles oils and truffle flavored oils dont know if there is a difference in flavor.Its true a little goes a long way.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 7, 2007)

Matthew Evans, a chef who became one of Australia's foremost restaurant critics, wrote in his book, "Never Order Chicken on a Monday", to "Beware the truffle. Not just truffle oil, but truffle 'substitutes'." Couldn't find the bit on truffle oil but from memory he was scathing of most of the oils as they weren't made correctly, leaving a metallic taste. Maybe yours isn't the genuine article either.


----------

